# 28in rims and tires



## cl222 (Mar 24, 2013)

Would the 
11100350.01   50-622  28 x 2.00 KevlarGuard	 Creme-Reflex	 SBC	 35-70	 930 g	 50	 130 kg	19	$33.95	
tires that are under wire bead on this page http://www.schwalbetires.com/bike_tires/road_tires/big_apple fit a 28in x 1 1/2 Raleigh rim?
I know nothing about rims...
Finding normal 28in tires is proving to be annoying or I just don't know what I need.


----------



## cl222 (Mar 24, 2013)

Would these tires fit too?http://retrocykel.myshopify.com/products/beaded-edge-tire-28-x-1-cream


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 24, 2013)

I would think the Schwalbe Delta Cruisers would be a better fit in 28 x 1-1/2 but the question is what are they going on to give an idea of what you are really looking for.  These look good on pre-1933's with the exception of they do have writing on the sidewall.  But the application will help people give you ideas.  I have a pair of creme 700 x 35C in these on a 50's Italian bike and love them.

http://www.schwalbetires.com/bike_tires/road_tires/delta_cruiser_hs392


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 24, 2013)

yes, your 28 x 1 1/2 is ISO 40-635


----------



## cl222 (Mar 24, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> I would think the Schwalbe Delta Cruisers would be a better fit in 28 x 1-1/2 but the question is what are they going on to give an idea of what you are really looking for.  These look good on pre-1933's with the exception of they do have writing on the sidewall.  But the application will help people give you ideas.  I have a pair of creme 700 x 35C in these on a 50's Italian bike and love them.
> 
> http://www.schwalbetires.com/bike_tires/road_tires/delta_cruiser_hs392



Thank you very much. I will order a set of the Delta Cruisers in creme. Could you post a pic or a link to a pic of you Italian bike?


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 24, 2013)

cl222 said:


> Thank you very much. I will order a set of the Delta Cruisers in creme. Could you post a pic or a link to a pic of you Italian bike?




Here you go, late 1950's Girardengo Twin Bar.  You can see the Schwalbe Delta Cruiser logos at the bottom of each tire.  Be sure NOT to order the Creme-Reflex unless you want a reflective strip completely around the tire.  Just order creme.  I ordered them straight off the Schwalbe site and got them quickly.


----------



## cl222 (Mar 24, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> Here you go, late 1950's Girardengo Twin Bar.  You can see the Schwalbe Delta Cruiser logos at the bottom of each tire.  Be sure NOT to order the Creme-Reflex unless you want a reflective strip completely around the tire.  Just order creme.  I ordered them straight off the Schwalbe site and got them quickly.




That's nice! it it only a 3 speed with a derailleur?


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 24, 2013)

Originally had a Sturmey Archer 3-speed per the last owner.  CABE member I bought it from swapped it to a 1950's Campagnolo Sport 3 speed derailleur.  I haven't decided which direction to go but it is a great rider for the hilly area where I live so I may leave it as is.


----------

